# Mystery Grow 2009



## Vegs (Apr 12, 2009)

**Updated** Since I clearly did not receive the Lowryder 2 beans as I ordered I am titling this grow the Mystery Grow.

Here goes my second grow journal. Thanks to all that participating in the first which is coming to a close end. This grow will be a short one and my main intention is to germ as many healthy plants as possible to find the best male to pollinate the rest for viable seed. Similar to my first, from this experience I hope to learn new tricks from others in the community and enhance my skills as well as meet others and share my experiences.

*Strain:*

Unknown (was supposed to be Lowryder 2)
Pedigree: Unknown
Type: Unknown
Flowering: Unknown
Harvest: Unknown
Plant Height: Unknown
Stoned or High? Unknown
*Setup:*

10 Tray Ebb n Flow system
400w HPS (Full Spectrum Bulb)
25w T5 Fluorescent fixture
265 CFM Blower known as 'squirrel cage' fans with Y-split
Small Clip-on Fan
Carbon Can Filter
*Nutrients & Liquids:*

3 Part Mix General Hydroponics
Kool Bloom
Distilled Water
**Updated** I thought I had 10 LR2 beans soaking in distilled water in a cool dark place as shown below. However, I was shipped something other then LR2 seeds so this should be fun to see what kind of pheno's pop and if anyone can figure out what I have growing here. 

I was going to use a 18/6 for veg 4 weeks and then to 16 for the rest of the 5-6 weeks with the LR2 beans. So whatever variety this is it has had the benifit of 18/6 for veg for 30+ days and has been topped.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 13, 2009)

These little guys are starting to show signs of cracking. I'll leave then in the water for another 24-48 hours to ensure each is popped open.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 21, 2009)

So far I have three little sprouts and a few more that may break the surface soon. There is no doubt this is a dwarf variety because even the sprouts are tiny. Do I dare say cute? Interesting stuff indeed. =)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello Vegs 

Good luck :aok:

Here is a little reading for you 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31669

eace:


----------



## Vegs (Apr 25, 2009)

Here we are at day 2.

So far I have three healthy sprouts and two that are questionable.

The one pic (middle picture) of the tiny sprout still in it's shell I had to gently pull out it's top (the splitting seed) from out of the starter plug because it somehow got stuck and would not come out on its own and probably would have died and rotted. After delicately splitting the seed a little more to help the sprout (didn't want to remove complete for fear of damaging the young tender leaves inside) it is now showing signs of standing on it's own. 

The pic (first one on the left) of the other feller, well that little sprout I am not to sure about. He could just die anytime soon or eventually split open to reveal the younger tender shoots inside.

I am thinking about adding a little nutes to my plain water to help these guys on their 9 week journey. 

Anyone care to mention if the LR2 variety is nutrient sensitive?


----------



## Vegs (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info Hippy. Manel's LR2 grow journals are awesome!


----------



## Vegs (May 2, 2009)

Here we are at day 9. I have 5 total plants. 

The mutant seedling finally opened up and could be my dwarf 5 inch plant or just a slow starter. Another plant had to be tied up because it couldn't hold itself up. I will move some pellets from another container over to each plant to help keep down mold from the tops of the rockwool plugs as well as help to support each seedling.

I'm using a light seedling nute schedule of the three part mix GH flora series.


----------



## Vegs (May 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Manel when he said his seedlings had rather large taproots. When I was moving around some of the containers I noticed that each seedling had one or two really long taproots coming out the bottom of the container. I normally don't see roots this long till a week or two into a flowering period.


----------



## Vegs (May 5, 2009)

Here we are at day 12. 

The little tykes are looking good. The containers with plants have been topped off with extra pellets from empty neighboring pots to make sure the tops of the rockwool plugs do not root or mold up. 

I topped the two larger plants show as the one closest to you and the larger one to the right, both in the group pic. The other pic is one of the smallest seedling...the very same one that was stubborn and would not open it's first set of leaves.

Also the plant we tied up previously is now standing on its own and is starting to look stout and sturdy.


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

hay man,
nice work there comming on well,
looks like you have the hang of eb n flow!


----------



## Vegs (May 6, 2009)

Thanks man!

I still need to get my mind wrapped about PPM's and the gear to test with. Also I want to play with cloning & DWC techniques sometime soon.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (May 6, 2009)

Nice set up, I like the auto flowering aspect of lowryders and I was gonna try them out for myself, but I went Bubblicious instead. Where did you get those beans from?


----------



## smokeup420 (May 7, 2009)

lookin good, i love the autos


----------



## Vegs (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! I got these LR2 beans from the xxxx-seeds.nl site. =) If successful with these maybe I'll look at the Lemon or other fruity flavored lowryder autos.


----------



## Vegs (May 12, 2009)

Here we are at day 18. 

All five plants are looking well other then the larger fan leave twisting which I am not sure is nute/heat stress or maybe just growing pains. =) Some look a little odd because I topped a few as well as trimmed some larger fan leaves to allow light to the side branches. Because of the 90 degree mounted light the larger fan leaves sometimes get in the way of side branch growth in the earlier stages. Once the side branches fight for there space I then tend to tuck larger leaves under up and coming shoots versus clipping them off.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 13, 2009)

subscribed!!


----------



## swiftgt (May 13, 2009)

looks like there coming on well man,
so have you been pinching them at all?
i wouldnt clip or trim any leaves that arent brown and crispy or mouldy,
unless you want to trim the bottoms of all your plants to allow for better airflow,usualy done when the plants are a bit bigger though!


----------



## Vegs (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Yes sir, I topped all except the very stout looking one toward the back to the left (second from back on the left). That one and the rather larger one to the right of it have not been topped. However, the larger one to the right has had fan leaves removed to help the growth of all those lower branches you see in the pic. I hope that one especially turns out to be a female due to how bushy it may become.

I totally hear ya about not cutting those lovely sugar producing vessels but with my setup and hieght restrictions, the topping and occasional LST I have found no issues with clipping off a few fan leaves in the earlier stages. I understand that every cut could possibly bring on disease and mold; however, I have yet to run into those problems with my dry environment and hydro setup. Not yet... (finds some wood to knock on)


----------



## manels1111 (May 13, 2009)

I'm following this one for sure.  I was under the impression topping lowryders didn't really help with anything in fact set the plant back a little, but I guess we will see.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 13, 2009)

Fascinating. Nice Job!
Watching with great interest.
Greengenes


----------



## Vegs (May 17, 2009)

Here we are at day 24. 

Here are a few pics before I started to tuck the larger leaves under some of the younger shoots so those will grow out before these start to flower.


----------



## smokeytimes (May 17, 2009)

I think I will watch this grow as I am planning the same grow as soon as I can finish my bagseed grow. Looking great Vegs. :watchplant: :bong2:


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 17, 2009)

im pulling up a chair! im thinking about tryn some lows myself. so heres some GREEN MOJO for you


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2009)

I like that shade of green they are looking great at day 24


----------



## Vegs (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes guys!

Here we are at day 29! The little tykes are looking good with no signs of sex yet. As you can see they are responding very well to the topping and nute schedule. I am crossing my fingers that these little ones will start showing me signs of gender here within a few days or so.


----------



## smokeytimes (May 23, 2009)

WOW!!! Looks Nice Vegs :bong:


----------



## metalholic (May 24, 2009)

well they look great dude good luck getting ready for my Auto Ak47's just waiting for light. What was your nute sch?


----------



## manels1111 (May 25, 2009)

Very interesting that your not showing signs of sex yet.  My 4 lowryder #2 grows had shown sex by 20 days old all of them.  I wonder if the topping postpones this or something.  Not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## Vegs (May 25, 2009)

Metalholic - I am still on the "Vegative Growth" stage. I use the General Hydroponics FloraGrow, FloraMirco and FloraBloom series of nutrients. Please note that I use about 70% less then what's listed below.

Quantity of each are based on 1 teaspoon per gallon and is whats listed on the back of each bottle.

Cuttings, seedlings: 1/4 Grow; 1/4 Mirco; 1/4 Bloom
General Purpose: 1 Grow; 1 Micro; 1 Bloom
Vegetative Growth: 3 Grow; 2 Micro; 1 Bloom
Transition to Bloom: 2 Grow; 2 Micro; 2 Bloom
Blooming Ripening: 1 Grow; 2 Micro; 3 Bloom

I'll be adding 1 teaspoon per gallon of the Kool Bloom during the floering stage up till the last week where I'll then go just plain water.

I am thinking the same thing Manel. Here we are at 32 days and no signs of sex yet. I just turned the lights back to 16/8 not that it is going to help nudge them into flowering...


----------



## uptosumpn (May 26, 2009)

I think the topping of them may haved stunted showing sex...usually they show it in week 2-3...IMO


----------



## Vegs (May 26, 2009)

I agree 100%! The plants are freaking out and stressing themselves with growing instead of flowering. I hope to see some promising news later tonight. 

I hope they don't turn out to be hermies (or an increased male population) due to the stress of topping. =(

<crosses fingers>


----------



## Vegs (May 26, 2009)

Here we are at day 34 and no signs of sex yet! I guess I should not have topped this variety. But then again these little tykes are looking healthy.

We'll see how the buds form once they start to flower. =)


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2009)

At day 34 I still don't see how topping can stop auto flowers.  Where did you get your seeds?  Also at this point if I were you I would hit the lights to 12/12 for a few days and see what you get.  If you get sex showing after 12/12 then you didn't get auto flower seeds. I could be wrong but something doesn't quite sound right.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 28, 2009)

I Agree!


----------



## Vegs (May 28, 2009)

I agree something is not right and I can only assume the beans I ordered is what I received. I don't want to start bashing any one company due to my lack of knowledge on Auto flowering varieties. I got these from the xxxxxxx-seeds.nl site. 

I found numerous boards stating their is no benefit from topping or LST'ng LR2 but none ever elude to the plants never flowering so I wonder if I totally screwed with this plants hormones. The light schedule has been switched to 12/12 to save whatever can be saved, if anything at all.


----------



## manels1111 (May 29, 2009)

Not all is lost.  You have damn fine plants growing under your ebb n flow.  Seeds might have just gotten mixed up or something I don't know, but even if they turn out not to be auto flower your still going to have some killer plants.  So not like its all lost or anything.  Your looking real good you just might not have auto flowers.  I'm sure any seeds you got from them are way better then any bag seed from anywhere else.  Just let it ride and role with it your grow is still looking amazing.


----------



## ms4ms (May 29, 2009)

I had the same siuation with an auto. Manel's suggestion to turn to 12-12 is good info. I thought my last plant(soil) was an auto ak but turned into a gigantic plant which I am unsure of its heritage. I think I might have mixed up some "normal" ak47's and that is what I am growing. For sure you do not have lr's which you do not have to do anything to but watch grow. 4 ur grow


----------



## Vegs (May 29, 2009)

You're right I should not have sounded so melancholy because I am sure there will be some killer nugs coming out this but I was really counting on this short schedule to line-up with my own activities. I wonder if these may be the free Mazar X Afghani seeds they have been giving away for free (although my package was marked LR2 while the Mazar X Afghani was not).


----------



## Vegs (May 31, 2009)

I have one confirmed female out of the 5 total as of this morning. I'm counting on these puppies lifting their skirts for a quick peek here in the next few days. 

I am going to be changing the title of this grow to "Mystery Grow 2009" because I have no idea *** beans these fella's sent me! =) Thanks for all that participated. Maybe those that are interested can continue to follow this grow to help determine what variety I do have, if possible at all.


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2009)

I don't know much about lowryder.. the plants look great, though. I am sure they will be some great buds when they are finished.. Don't fret it too much. Definitely keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

lol uhh ohh, maybe u just got some bad seeds,oviously it wasnt an auto or u messed sumthi8n up by toppin or w.e u did, butt at least ull have a regular plant


----------



## Vegs (May 31, 2009)

I think I was shipped something other then LR2 to be honest. I've read other responses to topping LR2 on other forums and no one mentions no auto flowering as the result of topping so I really have to question it all together.

In other news, I am not out of the clear on this one plant showing a female preflower just yet... I can only assume it will be a female and not a hermie by its over all appearance. It looks healthy and has no irregular look to it so far. In the meantime, my fingers are crossed and I will be easy on the nutes to ease these into flowering.

Whatever variety it is all the plants have wide leathery leaves, stout frame and has a little bit of smell to it already.


----------



## Vegs (Jun 6, 2009)

Here we are at Day 44 - Flowering 1-5 Days

I have three females total all in the front row and a trimmed up male hiding in the back. Once I gather it's pollen he's outta there! Two of the females are very healthily looking while one has leaves that are curling a bit. Fortunately for me the healthiest looking plant (the tallest one shown in earlier pictures) turned out to be a female after all and is the overall bushiest. That's the one shown in the first picture below.


----------



## Vegs (Jun 9, 2009)

I am not sure what I have on my hands but all the females have 9 leaves.

I swear the root system is out of control because ofthe hard time I had when removing my clay pellets from a previously removed males root system! I can't say I've seen roots like this before. From the looks of how thick the stems and pre-flower leaves these guys are going to want to stretch and will require some clever maneuvering.


----------



## manels1111 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are sativas for sure with 9 leaves, just what % sativa will probably matter the most.  I hope your grow room is tall and you got darn lucky you were topping lol.  Sativas get tall. My only sativas I ever grew was a variety around here called donkey ****.  I flowered them at about 2 feet tall and they ended up 6 feet tall when it was all said and done.


----------



## Vegs (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah I was afraid of that when I was looking for the shortest flowering time possible this cycle. I'm counting on a low percentage of Sativa for a shorter flowering period. I am working with less then 3 feet of vertical space and thats not counting the height of the ebb n flow tray and rez which is almost a foot. On the other hand these ladies are very stinky. =)


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

If they take off on you, I will loan you my chainsaw, okay?


----------



## Vegs (Jun 15, 2009)

Here we are at day 53 Flowering 10-14 days.

The male was ready to give me some pollen a few days ago and was cut down shortly after pollination of lower branches on all three females. Lately the three ladies have been looking a little stressed out so I will only give them water for a few days and keep a close eye on them. As you can see we have some nice bud development with little stretching so I may be in luck and not have these take off on me and begin to outgrow their space!


----------



## Vegs (Jun 22, 2009)

Here we are at day 60 <> Flowering 17-21 days.

Two of the three ladies are showing signs of nute burn while the third (shown in the pic to the left) is looking healthy with little signs of burn. However, those two showing signs of moderate nute burn appear to be a separate pheno with skinner and less leaves with more bud development while the healthy one has more leaves and less bud development.


----------



## Vegs (Jul 2, 2009)

Here we are at day 70 <> Flowering 27-31 days <> Pollinated 21 days.

I am amazed how well these bounced back from nute burn. When I look at all three plants I see 2 that are very similar in appearance and fragrance with thick juicy buds (those shown toward the front) while the third (shown at the far back) is completely different with a much higher leave to hair ratio and a completely different fragrance.  Also the third plant is much more resilient to the nutrients then the other two twins.

It looks like I'll be harvesting the 2 similar plants much earlier then the third.

Anyone care to possibly take a stab at what varieties mj-seeds.nl sent me?


----------



## manels1111 (Jul 3, 2009)

Only way you might be able to narrow it down a tad is if its trichs are starting to show amber and no red hairs you have a white family seed probably.  I don't know really.  It looks like some trichs are starting to form nicely.  I'm curious to see how it all turns out.

By the way I would shoot those guys an email and pics of your plant or something and tell them you didn't get LR 2 like you were suppose to.  These guys live off reputation maybe they will kick you back with some LR 2 or something.

One last thing how tall are those plants?  They look like 2 to 3 feet tall.  You veged for over 35 days and now been flowering another 30 days.  You have some very very very short plants for a regular veged plant of 35 days.  Interesting...


----------



## Vegs (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Manel. I am curious because its looks like I have two seperate varieties all together so sending those guys an email is probably a good idea. I didnt want to be one of a hundred of emails they do get where people are trying to scam them for extra beans or pester them over shipping. 

I got something interesting that I am sure if better then any bagseed but I wish I knew what it was for my own collection purposes. Who knows, maybe they'll send some freebies after they realize that all I want to know is what variety these two seperate plants are.

The more leafier one is the tallest and is a little over two foot while the other two similar ones are a little under 2 foot. I topped them all so they would fit in my less then 3 foot of vertical space. 

The two shorter ones which could be from the white family are looking they will finish well before the third plant (maybe 7-9 weeks total flower time). The hairs are still creamy white with little color variation while trichs are abundant and very clear. They remind me a lot of my Blue Mystic without the purple.

The third is looking like a christmas tree with what it appears to be skinnier bud formations and more leaves. However, if the colas start to bulk out I could have some moster buds on my hands. Right now hiding under those leaves are colas about 5-9 inches tall and can easily fatten up to be nice ones being that it looks like it will take about 9-12 weks to finish this one plant.


----------



## Vegs (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, the support at mjs.nl are fast, fast, fast! Within less then 24 hours I received a response stating that they "earlier in the year [this strain] shown some instabilities in their characteristics due to the forced nature of the strain" and were certain they sent the correct seeds and that they would send some premium seeds with a future purchase. I would have thought they would want to ship something without waiting for a purchase but I presume they are always fending off the scammers. =)


----------



## Vegs (Jul 14, 2009)

Here we are at day 82 <> Flowering 39-43 days <> Pollinated 33 days.

The ladies are coming along well although suffering some a bad case of nute burn. The plant in the front (shown in detail in pic to the far left) is about to be harvested soon while the plant in the center will follow a week behind. The last plant in the far back will probably take a few more weeks. Although it appears this plant will take the longest to finish the main cola is already 11+ inches and starting to thicken up nicely.

BTW - About mj-s.nl, they say they are sending another 10 LR2 with my Bubblegum. They responded to emails in less then 24 hours each time.These guys are all about squaring up when it's on them. =)


----------



## HappyCat (Jul 16, 2009)

May be a mystery what those girls are but they sure do look appealing already, I'd like to see how they finish out, and any qualitative reports.

Interesting pheno's your coming up with, sativa properties sounds promising, I'm quite fond of sativas, since I find indica to be far more common in the feline circles HappyCat associates in. Keep us updated as the harvest comes in as to additional characteristics smells and flavours you might get.

Nice thing about a mystery grow is finding those extra special properties inherent to particular phenos, and maybe even managing to harness them for furture generations.


----------



## Vegs (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks HappyCat. This grow was disappointing although I did get a little smoke out the deal.

The two girls I yanked out almost a day after m,y last post and those finished out with a little to offer. The buds are slightly fluffy and the taste is bland with a very slight hint of vicks in the background. again nothing special but something. The sativa looking plant was harvested a week after the first 2 girls and really has nothing to offer other smoke when none else is around. It had a high leave to hair ratio but if finished properly it may have had some monster buds. I have little expereince with Sativa's but do have some Super Silver Haze and Thai X Super Skunk to play with down the road.

All in all the grow was disappointing and did not yield any qualities I liked. I got about 2 ounces of smoke that hopefully will last me till next harvest.

I was anxious to ditch this grow and move onto Nirvana's AK48 which is heading into it's 2 week of veg growth.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Aug 9, 2009)

nice plants i bet theyre stinkin up the place huh? harvest should  be fun huh??


----------

